# New owner



## Paul.3177 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just picked this up, loving it so far


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks nice, luv the *colour* 8) 
TTS or RS ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Paul.3177 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just a standard TT, we decided to stand out a bit with the paint.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Paul.3177 said:


> Just a standard TT


Hi, Nothing special then  :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

